# My first siding job



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks good....whats the deck?

Nevermind....missed a pic - nice patio
Is that a sunroom off one side in the back?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks man, the old wood deck was shot to hell. took me 2 30 yard dumpsters to get rid of it. The old pic with the 3 windows, 1 was closed off (becuase it was in a closet!) and the other 2 single panes were placed with smaller ones. I am working on the gable now, doing a nice design on the top of it.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 28, 2009)

we dont know what it is, all i know is that the soffit is rotted and everything was built ghetto. That room is the next project. Question is what do we do with it


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

It would make a nice sunroom or screenroom
--depending upon where you are located
We opted for a sunroom as the warmer weather up here is not long enough to enjoy a big screenroom


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks good! No soffit vents? 
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 28, 2009)

good catch gary, I am stuck on what I should install. I was looking at the 3 inch screened ones and was thinking of installing them between each beam but I am afraid that it will look to busy. any ideas?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd go with the -2" continuous,* right next* to the fascia board, as the wind, rain, snow blows across the ground and hits the house, it rises up the wall and comes back out across the soffit. Install with louvers facing the fascia, not house. Continuous because every bay needs venting especially with a big soffit. With baffled continuous ridge vent for exhaust, your numbers should be close to recommended 1/100----one square foot net free venting area (NFVA) per 100 square feet of attic space, not cubic. http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml http://www.oikos.com/esb/30/atticvent.html
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Gary, I was actually thinking of using that particular one in the past BUT think I am to late. The soffit is already done, can I still install the continuous piece???


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, just cut right next to the fascia board, or if a sub-fascia present- next to that. Add trim, !x2 ripped in half for a piece, 3/4"x 3/4" each side after installing vent. 
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 28, 2009)

Gary, I am going to Lowes tomorrow and pick up the airvent continuous vent. Question for you though. it makes sense what you say about the wind hitting the house, going up the soffit area. BUT why do you say make sure the louvers are TOWARDS the facia????? shoouldnt the louvers be towards the house so the wind goes right in them????


thanks man!


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 28, 2009)

or should I get the one with all holes? no louvers?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The holes greatly restrict the NFVA. As long as you get 9 square inches per foot. The wet wind follows the house up--- and away from the house at the soffits, into the vent. Continuous are fine but install them as close as possible the fascia board. This 9sq.in. on opposite sides of a house balance with the 18 sq. in. of ridge vent with baffles. Figure 1/100 unless you have a` v.b.: http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml


Be safe, Gary


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 28, 2009)

ok, so install the louvers towards the soffit and close to the soffit as possible.

correct?


----------

